# Авиация > До 1945 >  Новая статья про операцию Фрэнтик

## Д.Срибный

На сайте ВПК:

http://www.vpk-news.ru/article.asp?p...les.history_01

----------


## OKA

" То ли дело под Полтавой..." ))

https://warspot.ru/16421-amerikanski...k-pod-poltavoy

----------

